# Evangelism using the Catechism with Scripture



## nwink (Oct 13, 2010)

Just curious if anyone has ever used (or know people who have used) some of the WSC/WLC answers in addition to Scripture in doing personal evangelism.


----------



## nwink (Oct 13, 2010)

Joshua said:


> I'm sure someone somewhere at least knows someone somewhere who has.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 21, 2010)

The Heidelberg is great for evangelism. Asking someone what his only comfort in life and death is a good lead question.


----------

